# Henry Hudson Drive



## nismosr

Hi All 

Kind a new here and just got my first Road Bike this Monday - and took a ride this after at Henry Hudson Drive starting at Edgewater entrance .. very good ride at least for me. and made it too. Anybody of you guys travel all the up here and ride on weekends or something ?
I've seen a lot or riders in area. Very nice people too when you stop they tend to ask you if every thing's OK. Took some pics with the new bike also ..


----------



## Climbing_Clyde

Awesome, how do you like riding so far? 

You are way north of me but it looks like some nice road up there.


----------



## nismosr

This is my first time to be on a Road Bike although I rode my MTB on the road with some slick tires. Like the 5 Boro Bike Tour with the MTB with slicks. Totally different and I love the feel of a Road Bike. I'm actually from Edison NJ. drove all the way to Edgewater to ride.


----------



## xynotx916

wow I don't recall the road being so well paved...
i live in palisades park, about a mile away from henry hudson drive and am hoping to go over and ride someday. How far north did u go?


----------



## nismosr

Started by Edgewater Entrance on River Road up to where the Police station is going out towards 9W/Palisades Parkway North and South. GF had enough so we turn back and stop by park below the GW Bridge.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde

nismosr said:


> This is my first time to be on a Road Bike although I rode my MTB on the road with some slick tires. Like the 5 Boro Bike Tour with the MTB with slicks. Totally different and I love the feel of a Road Bike. I'm actually from Edison NJ. drove all the way to Edgewater to ride.



I do the same thing every year, 5 boro, mtn bike with slicks. 

This past one may be the last 5 boro I do, it was exceptionally bad this year, just too many people and too much walking.


----------



## team_sheepshead

I ride this road all the time. It's the closest place a Manhattan roadie can find a "real" climb...the hill at the northern end of the road up to the police station. Many of us who race use this climb as a fitness test. Start at the very bottom at the boat basin and see how long it takes you to climb to the police station. Something around 7 minutes for an all-out effort is supposed to be good.

Although it is really called Henry Hudson Drive, almost everyone I know invariably refers to it as River Road.


----------



## nismosr

team_sheepshead said:


> I ride this road all the time. It's the closest place a Manhattan roadie can find a "real" climb...the hill at the northern end of the road up to the police station. Many of us who race use this climb as a fitness test. Start at the very bottom at the boat basin and see how long it takes you to climb to the police station. Something around 7 minutes for an all-out effort is supposed to be good.
> 
> Although it is really called Henry Hudson Drive, almost everyone I know invariably refers to it as River Road.



Damn 7 mins ? holy cow .. just the climb alone coming from the park by GWB is a killer for me that would prob. take me 7 mins just that hill. lol


----------



## team_sheepshead

nismosr said:


> Damn 7 mins ? holy cow .. just the climb alone coming from the park by GWB is a killer for me that would prob. take me 7 mins just that hill. lol


Check this out:
http://suitcaseofcourage.blogspot.com/2007/06/river-road-6707.html


----------



## Mdeth1313

team_sheepshead said:


> I ride this road all the time. It's the closest place a Manhattan roadie can find a "real" climb...the hill at the northern end of the road up to the police station. Many of us who race use this climb as a fitness test. Start at the very bottom at the boat basin and see how long it takes you to climb to the police station. Something around 7 minutes for an all-out effort is supposed to be good.
> 
> Although it is really called Henry Hudson Drive, almost everyone I know invariably refers to it as River Road.



If you want some steeper stuff you can drop down from 9W into Tenafly and take several of those roads back up to 9W. Probably not as long, but you can get steeper.


----------



## Terex

nismosr said:


> This is my first time to be on a Road Bike although I rode my MTB on the road with some slick tires. Like the 5 Boro Bike Tour with the MTB with slicks. Totally different and I love the feel of a Road Bike. I'm actually from Edison NJ. drove all the way to Edgewater to ride.


I used to live in Edison, and now live north of Princeton. I started riding when I lived in Edison, but drove West, not East, for rides. Links for most NJ clubs at http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/commuter/bike/bikeclubs.shtm Also, look at njbikemaps.com - best cycling map in the country. Some of the best cycling in the country is in Hunterdon County, NJ.

Also - nice bike! I just bought a new Scott too.


----------



## nismosr

Terex said:


> I used to live in Edison, and now live north of Princeton. I started riding when I lived in Edison, but drove West, not East, for rides. Links for most NJ clubs at http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/commuter/bike/bikeclubs.shtm Also, look at njbikemaps.com - best cycling map in the country. Some of the best cycling in the country is in Hunterdon County, NJ.
> 
> Also - nice bike! I just bought a new Scott too.



Cool thanks - I might be in Stewartsville this weekend at a friends house and will ride from there to Hackettstown. along route 57 I think. 
Yeah my first road bike and I like it very much. ride and the color - Which Scott did you get ? if you don't mind me asking ..


----------



## Terex

nismosr said:


> Cool thanks - I might be in Stewartsville this weekend at a friends house and will ride from there to Hackettstown. along route 57 I think.
> Yeah my first road bike and I like it very much. ride and the color - Which Scott did you get ? if you don't mind me asking ..


I got a good deal on an '06 CR1 SL - it's a rocket! Stewartsville is a great area to ride, both north and south of Rt. 78. Several big climbs heading north off of Rt. 57. Also, go to motionbased.com and search for saved rides in that area. It's the online, upgraded version of the software for the Garmin gps units.


----------



## nismosr

You said you live in Princeton ? Theres a trail from Johnson's Park by Piscataway all the way to Trenton. The trail parallel to Raritan/Delaware Canal and takes you a lake in Princeton - I think from Johnsons park to Princeton is about 25miles. I did that once with my MTB. Do you know that trail ?


----------



## Terex

nismosr said:


> You said you live in Princeton ? Theres a trail from Johnson's Park by Piscataway all the way to Trenton. The trail parallel to Raritan/Delaware Canal and takes you a lake in Princeton - I think from Johnsons park to Princeton is about 25miles. I did that once with my MTB. Do you know that trail ?


I used to ride the canal path a lot before I got more into road biking. A nice area for mountain biking close to you is the Kilmer Preserve on the Rutgers Piscataway Campus, behind the RAC.


----------



## nismosr

Yes I go there a lot ..but the trail needs maintenance, do you notice that theres a lot of guys not in bikes hanging around in that area ? my friends think they're gays ...


----------



## Terex

The campus police block off the entrance to the Preserve parking lot on Ave. E when they start getting complaints of too many "visitors". When I used to ride my bike there, I'd park in the Security lot across from the NE edge of the preserve. I havn't been there in a couple of years.


----------



## nismosr

Lots of riders at Henry Hudson Drive this weekend, talking about hard core riders, even talk to a guy probably in his late 40's early 50's coming from rockland county ! with his Trek 2200. I told him, wanna be like him - he replied back OLD ? lol


----------



## Mdeth1313

nismosr said:


> Lots of riders at Henry Hudson Drive this weekend, talking about hard core riders, even talk to a guy probably in his late 40's early 50's coming from rockland county ! with his Trek 2200. I told him, wanna be like him - he replied back OLD ? lol



I dont get it? Rockland county isnt that far from HHD. From Piermont it cant be more than 7 miles along 9W-- probably less than that.


----------



## nismosr

Mdeth1313 said:


> I dont get it? Rockland county isnt that far from HHD. From Piermont it cant be more than 7 miles along 9W-- probably less than that.


That I'm not sure - we might the guy at Edgewater NJ by the River Road entrance of the HHD. from river road entrance to the Park Police HQ is about 8.25 miles.


----------



## stoked

GWB to Piermont is approximately 15 miles on 9w and from the park it should same but park has more hills big one being before the state police.


----------



## nismosr

stoked said:


> GWB to Piermont is approximately 15 miles on 9w and from the park it should same but park has more hills big one being before the state police.


How's the road(9W) from the State Police going north of 9W ?Will a novice rider can tackle it ? How far is it if you all the way North to Bear Mountain.


----------



## stoked

nismosr said:


> How's the road(9W) from the State Police going north of 9W ?Will a novice rider can tackle it ? How far is it if you all the way North to Bear Mountain.



If you have a good base I don't see why not you can't make it if you take it easy, take in fluids and bring some energy gels. I never climbed bear mtn but I made it to a gas station about 1 mile north after traffic circle on 9w. You could fill up on water/gatorade/food here. It is roughly 40 miles from GWB. There is plenty of shoulder and surface is pretty smooth with rolling hills.


----------

